# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Jorge Blass

## AngelSN

Aquí os dejo una entrevista que acaban de colgar hoy mismo a nuestro querido Jorge. Muchas de las preguntas son las típicas, pero algunas tienen cierto interés y son curiosas.

Primera Parte  :Arrow:  http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=SnZC_p3Fx1Q

Segunda Parte  :Arrow:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nnCsqOMe2c&NR=1

P.D: Oskiper, ¿se podría poner la opción para colgar vídeos directamente en el post?

----------


## t.barrie

Grácias Angel por el aporte. Ha estado bien la entrevista. 

Me he quedado con el dato de "en el número aquel de Montecarlo que hice, tenia hasta 27  fallos planteados y soluciones."  

27 salidas para una rutina, la llevaria bastante estudiada el tio...

----------


## chiripicajoso

a mi me parecio muy interesante sobre todo cuando dice el sentimiento de la magia porque así ya se expresar verdaderamente el sentimiento kando mis amigos me digan la magia no existe y poderle definir bn ke la magia esta en la senscaion de cada uno.. lo de la 27 opciones.... madre si lo tenia que llevar bien preparado pero eso demuestra que todo se puede hacer y es casi imposible de pillar al mago

----------


## magomurga

"Gente que no se da cuenta de que la magia es un arte escénico, escépticos, piensan que los estamos engañando, y no, es como un teatro, como si al ver una película pensases, ese actur nos esta engañando, no es su vida..."

Buena definicion no?

Un RuBiio^^

----------


## Chaoz

La entrevista esta muy bien, pero me vais a dejar ser visceral... 





AINGGGGGG OMA QUE RICA ESTA LA PERIODISTA!!!!!!



*modo salidorro off*


Ya podeis castigarme por cochino xD

----------


## pesetres

Muy muy interesante la entrevista la verdad que da gusto ver como este chico se expresa, muy sincero , humilde y gran mago. Buena filosofia de la magia.

"jaja, ups tengo que ensayarlo mas, vamos a pasar a otro" x'DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Un saludo!

----------


## magochino

Muy interesante la entrevista. Y muy buen mago, siempre se aprende algo de el.

----------


## Dune

27 fallos preparados... 
Me ha gustado mucho la similitud Mago / Actor. Es algo que sentía pero no sabía expresar.
Siempre se aprende algo...

----------


## MCAV

Pues yo me quedé con todo:
"27 fallos posibles con sus soluciones"
"la gente no se dá nunca cuenta de si un mago falla porque nunca saben lo que va a pasar" 
"Gente que no se da cuenta de que la magia es un arte escénico, escépticos, piensan que los estamos engañando, y no, es como un teatro, como si al ver una película pensases, ese actor nos esta engañando, no es su vida..."
Que me gusto todo lo que dijo
Hay una 2ª parte del video en la que hace unos juegos(2) :117: 
El segundo es un juego que si le pones tiempo es fácil.

----------


## chojin

27 salidas preparadas..se podría montar una rutina sólo con las opcioens b, c y d jeje.
Muy interesante la definición de "Magels", yo me conozco unos cuántos de ésos, que mas bien los conozco yo como "cazatrucos".
Por otra parte para mí lo primero a destacar es la humildad de Jorge, un Genio y un ejemplo a seguir

----------


## marvel20

Me cae genial, Jorge. Nunca lo he visto en directo, sólo en la tele, pero me parece un crack!!

----------


## Chaoz

POR DIOS! Un reflote para no decir nada... pero nada. Esto es casi un spam para sumar mensajes en el foro. Hagamos comentarios inteligentes, añadamos datos, debatamos cosas, pero no hagamos esto.

Un poco de sentido comun!

----------


## alvarovilla

Pues la verdad este mago es uno de mis favoritos!!! Ademas creo que tiene algo muy importante y que muchos debieramos aprender y es la forma de hablarle al público...el tono de voz que utiliza y su expresion corporal...son excelentes!!! Si muchos dominasemos eso tendríamos al público en el bolsillo. Un gran artista!

----------


## magoimán

gracias por la entrevista de este gran ilusionista

MAGO IMÁN

----------

